# MTA/Metro



## RailFanLNK (Apr 5, 2008)

4 of us will be traversing the cities of NYC and Washington DC/Arlington this summer. There is 2 adults and 2 daughters ages 16 and 18. What kind of fare cards should we get? In CHI I have bought 3-day fare cards but it doesn't look like NYC or DC has the 3-day kind. We will be in NYC Thursday-Sunday and DC Monday-Friday July 4th. I have noticed (at least to me) that the fare cards with the Metro are complicated. I want to put my fare card in the machine, then out and hop on. I don't want to pay extra change etc. I need this to be as painless as possible with 4 of us travelling together and most of us aren't commuter rail whizzes. Should I just buy four 1 day passes for 4 days in both places? In CHI, you use them for 72 hours, there's no transfer fees etc. I just don't want to be standing somewhere on a busy day and have a line behind me while I try to figure out what I owe or what I need to purchase. I'm a little OCD so I want to pre-purchase them and have them in my luggage when I hit the specific cities. Thanks!


----------



## AlanB (Apr 5, 2008)

Al,

You and I already more or less covered the topic on NY's Metrocard and I told you privately that we'd take care of things before you get here on that one.

In DC you'll probably just have to settle for day passes, as nothing else will be attractive to you and your needs. There is a slight chance, depending on just how much riding you plan to do, that maybe the 7 day pass will be worth buying.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Apr 5, 2008)

Are fun-day metrocards transferrable?

I have a pay-per-ride one that I share with my g/f. You know, go through the gate, hand it to her, and let her use it. Could we be saving money buying the day-pass and sharing it? I mean, with our usual use of it, the savings only 50¢ but still.


----------



## AlanB (Apr 5, 2008)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Are fun-day metrocards transferrable?
> I have a pay-per-ride one that I share with my g/f. You know, go through the gate, hand it to her, and let her use it. Could we be saving money buying the day-pass and sharing it? I mean, with our usual use of it, the savings only 50¢ but still.


No, once you swipe it at a station, you can't swipe it again for I think something like a half an hour, might be 15 minutes. This is to stop the enterprising from buying a fun pass, then selling admission to the subway for say a buck a ride.


----------



## PRR 60 (Apr 6, 2008)

AlanB said:


> Green Maned Lion said:
> 
> 
> > Are fun-day metrocards transferrable?
> ...


Aw, no one in New York would do something like that! Wanna by a Rolexx?


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Apr 7, 2008)

PRR 60 said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Green Maned Lion said:
> ...


Let's play some 3-Card Monte, PRR! With our winnings we'll buy a bridge!


----------



## GG-1 (Apr 7, 2008)

WhoozOn1st999 said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > AlanB said:
> ...


I already sold that bridge 

Aloha


----------

